# How to start a successful business?



## jparker2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I'm new on this site. Anyway, given these times and because I'm tired to work for someone else I want to open my own business. To be honest I really don't know what should work these days. Maybe someone can give me some suggestions. And also, I will appreciate any advices from everyone.


----------



## mjones2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

First you must decide what you like and put that into a successfull business. It is very important to do what you like in order to go make it. There might be some dark periods, but if you are doing what you like you will never gave up.


----------



## crutchee (Feb 20, 2011)

dude sign into warrior forum, they'll give u some ideas on making money and for free phone calls


----------



## coathanger007 (Apr 25, 2011)

Depends on you skillsets. Perhaps you should talk to a business planner.


----------



## yasmin (May 8, 2011)

You know, It depends not only on what you like and what you are good in. What is even more important- it's your personality. Are you hard working, creative and persistent? Your mindset and financial intelligence are here of primary importance. 
Anyway, good luck in developing your business. Let us know what it eventually is


----------



## LOOK IN (May 11, 2011)

The harsest thing is working from home because you need to find the motivation to work when you're in your comfortable environment with distractions. Having a place or work to go to and get into the mind set to work is probably a great start to separate work from home. That's just my opinion.


----------



## garyweigh (May 19, 2011)

Hi Jparker,

I think, first you have to decide that what you like and what business would be suitable for you. After that you should plan to open your own business.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*sydney removal*

Hello there,

You want to start your own business. But you don't know how?
Well in order to start your business you must have money in your pocket.
This can be solved by taking loans from the bank.

Second thing you have to do is to find out what kind of business you want to do. I think always go with your brains not heart. And it also depends upon the kind of money you had. Some business can't be set up with little money. So you have to pick the business according to kind of money you had.

Third thing you should do is find the appropriate area to start the business. You can start home business also. It will save you the money of buying or renting the property.

So these are the some points that one must do before starting a new business.


----------



## LightLED (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I find that starting a business revolving around something you're sincerely passionate about is vital.


----------

